# Wear my brain on your chest, if you want--



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Check it out--I released some merch for my music....alias. And I thought I'd post it here considering this is basically the place I started sporting my brain pic as an avatar  

 

CLICKY CLICKY HEREY HEREY

You can get my lobes on a mug even, hahahahaha

It'd be pretty cool if you told me what you thought of my tunes too--they're hosted on the link above as well.

It's okay if you don't....

Sorry if this is that much different from me sitting in front of my webcam or some crap.

Figured it's TECHNICALLY a photo, so....


----------

